# An intro & some questions (LED's, Fire Alarms, Wifi, Networks etc)



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome.

I don't do much low volt work but I'm sure there are others on here willing to answer some questions.
:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Learn as much as you can about everything low voltage and chances are you will always be able to find a job.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*Low Voltage*

First thing that makes LV come to mind is for Fire Safety and Security systems compliant to Life-Safety 101. That's the NFPA Codes most used in interfacing with Low Voltage that is a closed clicked industry. Much has changed with the new WIFI coupled networks that also include Broadband and Data systems technology.

Study and work hard for a real well rewarded career...you can't go wrong if the mind is able.


----------



## JohnnyScience (Aug 13, 2010)

rbj said:


> First thing that makes LV come to mind is for Fire Safety and Security systems compliant to Life-Safety 101. That's the NFPA Codes most used in interfacing with Low Voltage that is a closed clicked industry. Much has changed with the new WIFI coupled networks that also include Broadband and Data systems technology.
> 
> Study and work hard for a real well rewarded career...you can't go wrong if the mind is able.


Sounds awesome. Thanks for the advice. I hope things work out to be a good career for me. I could use one.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I do fire alarms, security alarms, CCTV, inter-comm, and access control on the low voltage side. I also do hood suppression systems and fire extinguishers. Its a good career choice IMO. But fire systems are also a high liability trade. one mess up and its your ass. Make sure to study the appropriate NFPA documents, for example the codes that i work with are NFPA 101, 72, 70, 10, 12, 12A, 17, 17A, AND 80


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

in a union we all make the same. but i can tell you dont bother doing wireless. I say this because most IT people handle this. AKA me. I have my bisci certs in wireless, my cellular certs, net+, ccne, mcse. and a **** load more, on top of being a low voltage electrician. 

out here they are always needing fire and alarm guys, so i would say venture that route


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Fire alarm is not something you just "get into".

It takes years of training and certifications. Best for you is to get a job with a reputable fire alarm company. 

In Oklahoma, you have to be licensed as a fire alarm company, Fire alarm manager, fire salesman, commercial fire tech (unlimited) and (limited). Get NICET certificates ASAP. These are a bitch! 
Recertification every year is coming too. I don't know how many times we have been asked to come in behind an install and fix it. We are a witness to a lawsuit right now because we fixed a brand new install. Of course the owner is suing them, not us. :yes:

Another way to go is be a manufacturer's representative. You will be factory trained and I hope you like to travel.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Fire alarm is not something you just "get into".
> 
> It takes years of training and certifications. Best for you is to get a job with a reputable fire alarm company.
> 
> ...


Same rules apply here in texas. Im a licensed fire alarm tech, I have my B-license for fire extinguishers (working on my K license), I have my security license and a PERS license. I am starting to study for my NICET 3 cert to get the APS license and once I get my A license for hoods I well get my NICET 3 for suppression to get my PL license. And on top of all that I am a triple business major in college, but almost done:thumbup: 

Also I know how you feel on replacing other companies brand new ****ty installs. That is all it seems like I have been doing for the past three months is panel changes and fixing the problems of a brand new system In these past three months we have taken over 70 new systems that were not even six months old and were having nine kinds of hell with them. It is a shame that people do not take pride in what they do. Its not hard to run wires up high over everything in a nice, neat trunk line and it is not hard to 90 everything and its not hard to go back and zip tie the wire up, and its not that f ucking hard to label your god d amn wires at the f ucking panel. Sorry just venting


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnnyScience said:


> Hi I've done communcations/cabling over the last couple of years and left the field for sales, but now I'm back out of sales & thinking of going back into communications/cabling since its a really good trade and one that I'd be ok with doing as a career.
> 
> But I'm not sure what exactly to do and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


So, what career path did you decide on? Just curious


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

JohnnyScience said:


> Hi I've done communcations/cabling over the last couple of years and left the field for sales, but now I'm back out of sales & thinking of going back into communications/cabling since its a really good trade and one that I'd be ok with doing as a career.
> 
> But I'm not sure what exactly to do and had a few questions.
> 
> ...


 
have you considered HVAC controls?


----------

